# Udać się



## Poland91pl

Cześć wszystkim.  Czy używacie lub czy można używać czasownika "udać się" w znaczeniu "uwziąść się"?

Np.  (Uczennica o nauczycielu) On zawsze się mnie czepia, zawsze ja jestem winna zawsze ma do mnie tylko pretensje, że ja gadam, że nie umiem itp po prostu się na mnie udał


----------



## jasio

Prawde mówiąc, pierwsze słyszę.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Poland91pl said:


> Cześć wszystkim.  Czy używacie lub czy można używać czasownika "udać się" w znaczeniu "uwziąść się"?
> 
> Np.  (Uczennica o nauczycielu) On zawsze się mnie czepia, zawsze ja jestem winna zawsze ma do mnie tylko pretensje, że ja gadam, że nie umiem itp po prostu się na mnie udał


To jakiś neologizm. Nieudany, wprowadza bałagan w języku. Nie polecam naśladowania.


----------



## Poland91pl

Ben Jamin said:


> To jakiś neologizm. Nieudany, wprowadza bałagan w języku. Nie polecam naśladowania.


Możliwe, że to po prostu tylko w moim dialekcie występuje w mowie potocznej. Popytalem kilka osób i znają to znaczenie tego słowa


----------



## zaffy

Ja również pierwsze słyszę.....a przecież to my tu w Krakowie mówimy fatalnie


----------



## Poland91pl

zaffy said:


> Ja również pierwsze słyszę.....a przecież to my tu w Krakowie mówimy fatalnie


Ja daleko od Ciebie nie mieszkam- Kielce


----------



## Europadia

Moim zdaniem, to slang mlodziezowy. W jezyku polskim brak podobnego znaczenia: https://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/udać.html


----------



## petitpeu

W moim dialekcie (granica mazowieckiego i świętokrzyskiego) występuje w mowie potocznej. Ma też drugie znaczenie: "udać się (na coś)" jako "uprzeć się (na coś)".
Co więcej, mamy też przymiotnik: "udany", np. w zdaniu "Czemu jesteś taka udana?" znaczący tyle, co "Czemu jesteś taka uparta?".

Nie jest to wyraz slangowy ani neologizm, tylko regionalizm z - wygląda na to - północnej Małopolski. Słyszałam go wielokrotnie w okolicach, z których pochodzę, i sama go używam w rozmowach z rodziną.


----------



## Poland91pl

petitpeu said:


> W moim dialekcie (granica mazowieckiego i świętokrzyskiego) występuje w mowie potocznej. Ma też drugie znaczenie: "udać się (na coś)" jako "uprzeć się (na coś)".
> Co więcej, mamy też przymiotnik: "udany", np. w zdaniu "Czemu jesteś taka udana?" znaczący tyle, co "Czemu jesteś taka uparta?".
> 
> Nie jest to wyraz slangowy ani neologizm, tylko regionalizm z - wygląda na to - północnej Małopolski. Słyszałam go wielokrotnie w okolicach, z których pochodzę, i sama go używam w rozmowach z rodziną.


Dokładnie przymiotnik też mi jest dobrze znany


----------



## haes

Jest to równie prawidłowe co "kordła" lub "bynajmniej" zamiast "przynajmniej".


----------

